# Breathing deeply . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I made a typical greenhorn mistake when buying these does: I forgot to make sure they were tested for CAE and CL. after I remembered, I've been kind of scared to ask . . . but today I emailed him and asked him and they are both CAE tested. I will test them for CL when they come home. Breathing deeply . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck ..I know it is something to worry about ....I can't blame you for your frustration.......... :worried:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm glad they were CAE tested though, i was fearing the worst. 

I want to tell you why I went into these goats. 
I have been interested in Nigerians for along time and finally I said, Lord, if you want me to get into these goats, you provide the money. 
The next day, a hundred dollars was dropped into my lap. 
within the next 3 weeks, I had almost five hundred dollars. . . something that is very hard to get for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow......................thank the lord..............well your goats should be perfectly fine then .......... they were created from the power of prayer.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I betcha they'll come back neg. Power of prayer,,,quite amazing.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

you have know idea how I felt . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I betcha they'll come back neg. Power of prayer,,,quite amazing.


 you said it....... :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

geez, i wish money would fall into my lap. hope your goats are neg- i agree they will be,


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Just thinking out loud!*

Testing for CL & CAE is something that I have never done. I only have 3 does but I still would like to know for sure. None have ever had any signs/symptoms of either. Katie, the oldest, came from FL. I helped her breeder out for the winter and got Katie as a gift. If you want to have a lot of fun, just haul a 3 mo old doeling from FL to PA (about 1000 mi.) Kizzy is the result of Katie's first breeding. If you want to have MORE fun, transport a 10 mo. old doeling Back to FL, for the winter. Katie was bred where she was born. Neither have been around any other goats, except when they were bred, here in PA. Madam is Katie's daughter from her 2nd freshening. Liz's buck, Chief, is Madam's sire. I'm *SURE* that Liz's herd is disease free. I don't know if the FL breeder ever had any of hers checked. I want to know yet don't want to know. I know that that sounds dumb, but I sure don't want to expose any one to any thing because of my girls. I would not put them down, but keep them here and NOT breed them. Any thoughts?
Candy :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't have any tips, but I'll bump this up for ya.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, Talitha--I don't know how to do that.
Candy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for pets I wouldnt worry about it. But if you want to sell for show and such it can be helpful with the sales of the kids.


----------

